# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  <<<

## Aruiteve

«» "" 
 


«» - "* -* " 

, 90 . 12 . . . : « 1,5» 1.90. 1 2022, 18.00 () - - 1:2: : , 4 - 0:1, -, 23 - 0:2, , 40 - - 1:2. , . , , - , ! , ! . . «» 

, , , , , . , , . , , . - « », . , , )). 3. 4 , 18.00 () - 3:1.: , 44 - 1:0, , 74 - 2:0, , 90+1 - 3:0, , 90+9 - 3:1. , , , , « » , Sky Sports . 1:0 14 , , , , 1/8 . . «» 2,58 . , . . , , . , . 3 : . . 

. , . 12 -. , . , . -2022: « » : 0-0 (1-1 , 4-2 ). : 2-2 (3-4 ). : 1-0. : 1-2. : «, -2022» 2022 . 

(4:1) (2:1) : 0:1. - ( 1/8 3:0) ( 2:1). - -. - «» , -2022 . 1/2 : . , , 14 2022, . : « . » 

, . - , --, 6 1909 . . , . , , . . « », ITV . , . , , , , . , - . . 31- , , « », . . 

- , 2022 1/2 , 14 2022 22:00. 10 ( , 20212022); 14 2022. , . , , . . , . . , . . 30 , . , . 

«» : « -2022 » : « . XXI » , . . , . . « », , . , , , . 1919 . « » . , . , , , . , , . , , : -, , . 




 -  

 -  

 -  







] [/url] 

 -  


 -  
 -  

 -  


 -  

 -  



 -  
 -  

 -  

 -  
 -  








 -  



 -  
 -  
 -

----------

